# Pork Chops Stuffed, Smoked and Roasted



## Savannahsmoker (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweetie picked up some nice size pork chops to be stuffed.






Made a pocket in the chops while she mixed up a fruit stuffing.





One stuffed and one to go.





Smoke/Roasting Time

In the grill for some low temp smoke prior to roasting.





Smoke/Roasted and ready to pull





Resting





Plated for dinner.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks good! I've often cooked stuffed pork chops although not anything like yours. (I don't yet own a smoker.)

Since you didn't include a recipe I decided to amuse myself by trying to guess your stuffing ingredients:

dried apricots
dried cherries
tropical medley dried fruit mix
McCormick's Smokehouse ground black pepper
applewood smoked sea salt
fresh thyme?

I'm probably taking my guessing too far but that looks like my Henckels International Classic 4" paring knife in #2 photo.  But probably not. I bet a lot of knives have that same classic look.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful, SS!


----------



## lisaluvstocook (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for making me lick my laptop screen.  Those are purty....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2012)

I second the monitor licking...


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

